# Meet Barbie! *updated 5/7 - RIP sweet girl*



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Although the kittens are super cute and we love them all to pieces, we've got another cat with us that breaks our hearts.

She came in about a week ago... skinnier than anything I've ever seen, old as dirt and looking pitiful. She was laying on the side of the road and someone stopped to see if she was even alive, she was barely there. They brought her to us and we're slowly nursing her to health. She's been vomitting on a regular basis because of how severely malnourished she was, she's just not used to eating. I think she's finally levelled out to where she can eat a few small meals a day and keep it all down.

Her hair was extremely matted and smelled horrible, so we shaved her down and have given her THREE baths so far, but she keeps pooing on her towel and laying in it :roll: Since she's so naked, she gets chilled easily and we keep water bottles in her cage to keep her warm. Someone had an idea - so we went out and bought a bunch of baby onesies to keep her warm! She earned the name Barbie because she's got quite the wardrobe already, and she seems to like the clothes  

Anyway - that's her story. One of the techs seems to really like her. She takes her out to wander around, feeds her, all sorts of spoiling. She's a very sweet cat who loves to be touched, but she's just in such bad shape...























































She has a really stylish black sweater... but I haven't had a chance to take her picture in it yet


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

Poor cat ! She seems to be a resilient cat after all she went through... How old is she ?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The vets estimated her around 10, don't know what they based it on.

She has about 4 teeth left in her, and they're all worn down. She can still chomp up some dry food though, actually prefers it to the canned. 

We gave her fluids the first day she was here, and even since then have been able to literally pick up the skin along her back, fold it to one side and watch it stay. Its gross.

I don't think she's put any weight on since she came in, but may finally be to the point where its possible. 

One of the receptionists wanted to name her Hope. "as in Hope she makes it!" :lol: I know its mean, but it was a lighthearted thing, I promise. I really like Hope better than Barbie anyway.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She needs some polishing, that's for sure. However, I think she has some serious potential to become a beautiful cat. 

Keep us updated, hopefully she finds a nice home.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's a pretty girl w/ that pink sweater on :wink: .


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I agree with Padunk. Her markings are so PRETTY!!! She could be very very lovely looking with a full coat. I really "hope" she pulls through too. She looks very skinny though but I did notice her face, particularly her eyes, looks healthy. Keep us updated! Wish I could have her!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She has such a sweet face. Hope she does well.


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

What a sweetheart! I am praying for her! 
She's beautiful!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awww, lookit that face - tough girl
hope you keep updating


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes....she does have a really sweet little face. I hope she does well and finds a good home.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a sweet baby doll! Barbie is gorgeous to me the way she is! And to resist on her own until this stage - it is amazing.
Thank you for sharing her story with us.
Make sure you give her many hugs from me :heart


----------



## catfan16 (Apr 16, 2005)

That is so great of you to do that for her and nurse her back to health. Big props on this and you should get some kind of award for it lol.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Apr 18, 2005)

*Aroo?*

It looks like her tail is mostly gone... is it just curled? (it could be blending in with her mottled color). Or is she a Manx?
If I could take her, I would! Awwww!

I've heard that it's mostly kittens that get adopted first, which is understandable. Cute, AND easier to train. But I've always liked older cats, and "special needs" ones. I think they're just as nifty, because they're unique!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Poor kitty. I hope she does well. One would think that if she is 10 years old she once had to have been someone's pet. Makes you wonder if she got lost or abandoned.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She's sweet, we have a similar cat in for rehoming at the moment as well.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

What a pretty face and eyes. Coat is unusual, you can visualize how pretty it will be when it grows out! Hope she hasn't suffered any irreversible damage from geing so malnourished and dehydrated. Her face abd eyes though do appear to look healthy. Hope she does well. Thank goodness someone found her and knew where to take her.


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

She looks so adorable in her pink outfit. I hope she recovers well, because she looks like a real sweetie. HOPEfully she can put on some weight and find a good home.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the name Hope better too, and I don't think it's cruel at all. She really is a beauty, and it looks like she's a little bobtail!  I think she's precious and I hope she does well and finds a home.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Poor baby!!  She has an adorable face and beautiful markings. She'll be really something when her fur grows back. I do hope she recovers from all she's been through. And I agree with Forjazz, Hope is a perfect name for her. Good luck with her!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow she is beautiful. Please keep us updated


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow this one does bring tears to the eyes. Im so glad 
she is safe now. Hope is a perfect name. Pleeeeeze 
keep us posted on her progress. I hope she finds a 
wonderful final home. Thanks for all your doing for Hope!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh wow, such a hard time this poor girl has had! She's so lucky to be getting the best of care now  She'll really be beautiful once she's had the time to recover. I think the name Hope really suits her! PLEASE dont forget to keep us posted on her!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

i like hope better too. poor kitty!!!  awww, why does ANY animal have to suffer!!! :x


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

She has a lovely face, I'm sure once she gains some weight she will be beautiful. The sweater helps her appearance for now though. I wish you all the luck in the world with her.  I hope she gets big and strong soon.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

She is just gorgeous. It is good she has found such a caring place to see that she gets ship shape again. It always makes me very sad to hear of a cat being abandoned but when an older kitty like this ends up homeless it is extra sad. Keep us posted, she's so pretty I can't wait to see her in her full "spring line"!


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

Awwwwwww. God bless her little soul.
Im glad she has you to take care of her.
She is very pretty, even after the shave.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

awh what a little trooper. Glad you took her in, she looks like she is going to do alright. Very cute kitty.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

What a sweetheart I really don't know how people can treat their pets like that


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Any recent news on Barbie?


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww...she is such a little sweetheart and a brave one too. I think hope is a very good anem for her and I *really* hope she pulls through.

I think what you are doing, by taking her in and trying to make her better for free is brilliant. I know if I found her I would do the same.

I just wish I was in the same state and country...I'd want her!

I will be thinking of her and coming back to check for updates.

Sending some soft gentle cuddles to hope,

Eva x


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Sadly, Barbie Hopeshemakesit was put to sleep this afternoon.

Although she seemed as happy as could be while she was with us, it was just her time. She was always cold, and the past week or so was having horrible sneezing fits and constantly wheezing. She still hadn't put any weight on.

It was a very sad day for all of us. But at least we know that we made a sweet old lady very happy and loved for her last few weeks on earth.

We'll miss her.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> Sadly, Barbie Hopeshemakesit was put to sleep this afternoon.
> 
> Although she seemed as happy as could be while she was with us, it was just her time. She was always cold, and the past week or so was having horrible sneezing fits and constantly wheezing. She still hadn't put any weight on.
> 
> ...


God Bless you for doing all you could for her. If not for you, she would have died alone on the road. Thank you for sharing her brief time you had, with us.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had to take that step, but you did whatb was best for her and it was no longer far to make her suffer.

You gave that lady a good home and gave her lots of love and care which was exactly what she needed and I bet if she could of spoke she would of told you how much that meant to her.

May she rest in piece,

Eva x


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Rest in Peace, Barbie


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Barby didnt make. You are a great person for caring.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh no! I'm so sad to hear that. Poor Barbie, she really touched my heart when you first posted about her... when I showed my boyfriend the pictures, he said "where is this cat? Can we adopt her?" 

I'd like to think that wherever she is now, her beautiful coat has grown back all thick and shiny, and she has no more need for her outfits, no matter how comical they were!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

We sent her to be cremated in her nice black number... foofy collar and all.

One of the first things someone said when she passed was "wherever she is, she weighs 10 pounds and is having her hair done"


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that she wasn't doing well.  I'm just so glad she was happy during her last days.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a lump in my throat this morning
knowing she didnt make it. Im so glad she
had love, safety, food, medical care etc before
she had to pass. Bless you for taking care of her.
Im glad she was able to experience this before she
passed on.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How very sad, but I am so glad she had you to love and care for her in her last days. 
Thank you for sharing her with us, OsnobunnieO. I think she touched us all.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

That is so so sad to hear.
I believe she was very thankful for what you did.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that  .


----------

